# strangers are okay just not someone I know



## lindyy (Aug 16, 2011)

Is anyone afraid of being around people but only if they migh know someone even if it's just someone they only said hi to once I have insane attacks when like going bowling on my league I force n my self and talk to myself I come across stuck up or vein because I look over everyones heads to cope. I get hyper for a long while cause I know my team mates..takes to get the heart rate to slow down and I don't drink or anything..I'm getting by like always but it's just as bad as it's always been and I'm 58now any ideas. I could be a hermit easy


----------

